# Casualty - BBC1 now



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

Casualty has some kind of diabetic girl on it who needs insulin from Cornwall but needs some type of insulin I've never heard of. She won't have stuff tested on animals?

...she's now being sick...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

...now she's screaming and delerious...


----------



## am64 (Feb 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Casualty has some kind of diabetic girl on it who needs insulin from Cornwall but needs some type of insulin I've never heard of. She won't have stuff tested on animals?
> 
> ...she's now being sick...



lovely just what i needed to know....sick


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad that hospital's not in my local area. Everyone's so grumpy!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Glad that hospital's not in my local area. Everyone's so grumpy!



there's also a woman with a broken femur who has been treated with some magic gel that might mean she doesn't need pins and plates - the x-ray looked worse than mine!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

...now she's gone into DKA...pretty quick I think! I suppose the programme is only an hour long...


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 27, 2010)

Cornish Insulin.....does it taste of icecream?


----------



## aymes (Feb 27, 2010)

Fastest working insulin I've ever seen!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Cornish Insulin.....does it taste of icecream?



Wonder if it's clotted?



aymes said:


> Fastest working insulin I've ever seen!



You're not wrong! I wonder what kind they gave her? novo-nanosecond???


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, that's what you get with that super fast ice-cream based insulin!


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't seen casualty for years. Forgotten how funny it is.


----------



## am64 (Feb 27, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah, that's what you get with that super fast ice-cream based insulin!



full of cornish goodness .....


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah man, I want ice cream now....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah, that's what you get with that super fast ice-cream based insulin!



I feel a poem coming on...


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, yes please!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 27, 2010)

Northener, their is a hierachy in medical drama and casulaty is your common muck. You need a culture upgrade...youwill find exactly what you are looking for in ER.

I can lend you every single series on dvd ever made!


----------



## am64 (Feb 27, 2010)

heheeeeeheee


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Northener, their is a hierachy in medical drama and casulaty is your common muck. You need a culture upgrade...youwill find exactly what you are looking for in ER.
> 
> I can lend you every single series on dvd ever made!



You're right, it really is pants. I only started watching it again in recent weeks, and mainly because I fancy Alice...


----------



## karinagal (Feb 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You're right, it really is pants. I only started watching it again in recent weeks, and mainly because I fancy Alice...



Oh dear, whatever would Kate say....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

karinagal said:


> Oh dear, whatever would Kate say....



You have a point...next episode of Casualty 'Hammer Horror', starring me!


----------



## RachelT (Feb 27, 2010)

Now if only somebody could invent ice-cream based metformin we'd all be happy...or maybe just sugar, fat and carb free ice-cream....that's probably ice though.
ER...ummmmm young-er George Clooney. The other wierd things about medical dramas are
a) the only people who die are the people who have done something really horrible
b) all the medical staff are exceptionally good looking. Why isn't the NHS really like this i want to know?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 27, 2010)

The guy who does bloods and measurements at my clinic is called Luigi, and is Italian. I have clinic on Tuesday, and all I'm going to be thinking now is that he should be serving gelato and singing 'just one cornetto....'


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You're right, it really is pants. I only started watching it again in recent weeks, and mainly because I fancy Alice...



Yes, pants are an understatement. My mum used to watch it when I was younger and used to let me watch it as a treat, along with Juliet Bravo- and look what happened to me! I should be able to sew/sue/su (??sp!) them for compensation!

I must confess to watching the Christmas special though....and mildy enjoying it. I will never say the same for Holby City though. Now that is pure rubbish....


----------



## squidge63 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love Casualty and Holby City, it's escapism and I like predicting who is going to come to their end in the program... plus as a nurse it is fun to pick holes in stuff, not that I do that much these days..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

I was racking my brains to think of how the diabetes storyline could in any way be logical and factual. I couldn't! 
1. The girl was brought in after a boat accident, where her 'special' insulin had gone to the bottom of the lake. 

2.She needed insulin, but her father said she wouldn't have anything tested on animals - she had to heve 'Bentyllin' (or something) which they got specially from their pharmacy in Cornwall.

3. They might have said that ahe was allergic to analogue/synthetic insulin, but I can't be sure and it's not on iPlayer.

4. Hospitals rarely stock porcine/bovine insulin these days, so wouldn't have been their first choice of insulin to give her anyway, despite her moral objections.

5. What could they possibly give her? Let's say she IS allergic to synthetic and doesn't as a rule have animal insulin. *What else is there*?

They gave her something that brought her out of (her rapid descent into) DKA. What could it be?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00r7prn/Casualty_Series_24_Life_Sentence/

I'm watching it now


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00r7prn/Casualty_Series_24_Life_Sentence/
> 
> I'm watching it now



Ah! Excellent Becky! I guess I looked too soon last night and it wasn't yet available!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

OK, here's a transcript of the first bit:


Dad: Have you found that insulin?
Male Dr: The paramedics's told us she was diabetic
Girl: Dad, don't fuss
Dad: It's called Bentillin B-E-N-T-I-L-L-I-N. She's allergic to all other synthetic kinds
Female Dr: That's unusual. Don't you carry it with you?
Dad: Always, which is why it's now at the bottom of the lake
Female Dr: So when's her next shot due?
Dad: About now
Female Dr: I'll see what we've got in pharmacy
Dad: Thank you. So how is she?
Male Dr: Her body temperature's a bit low, but a warm saline drip should do the trick.
Dad: That's just salt and water, right? Because we don't want...
Girl: Anything that's been tested on animals


And later....

Male Dr: Mr Sarson, I've checked, and we definitely don't stock Bentillin. Who's your normal supplier?
Girl: Jacob's Chemist in Penzance
Male Dr: Are you allergic to animal insulin?
Girl: No, but it comes from pigs and cows
Dad: She's serious. We both are
Brother-in-law: Ade, mate, can't you bend the rules just this once?
Dad: It's not about rules, this is about who we are, and what we believe


And later again....

Girl is breathing rapidly and downing cups of water.

Dad: What's happened to that insulin?
Male Dr: We're in the process of phoning round all the local pharmacies to see if anyone stocks it
Girl: I'm still thirsty
Dad: Can't you give her some more fluids?
Male Dr: Yes, but that will only stabilise her for a while. She's diabetic and she needs insulin. End of story.
Brother-in-law: How about it? Look, you and Mo almost drowned today. If this doesn't count as an emergency, what the hell does?
Dad shakes his head.
Brother-in-law: Well that's just great, Ade.

Outside the room:
Male Dr: So what do you think?
Consultant/Registrar?: I think you should phone our legal department and see what our position is

Later....

She's on oxygen. Throws up.

Later....

Consultant/Registrar bloke on phone: Yes, I know insulin's on its way. But what we're trying to ascertain is how long it will be before it gets here. Well call me back when you do know.
Male Dr: We're trying to see if we can get a court order. It's going to take some time.
Consultant/Registrar: I'm going to talk to the father, see if some old-fashioned bullying will do the trick.

Later.....

She's seemingly delusional now.

Girl: It's falling!
Brother-in-law: Mowita, there's nothing there.
Girl: I need to catch it!
Consultant/Registrar: Mr Sarson? Look, I really think this has gone on long enough, don't you?
Dad: Oh, I see. You can't find the drug she needs, so now it's our fault for inconveniencing you.
Consultant/Registrar: If we don't treat her now, she will go into a coma, whereas if we give her insulin, you and Mowita can spend the rest of your lives being as principled as you like.
Dad: You don't understand do you? Mowita wouldn't want a single animal to die so she could live.
Consultant/Registrar: She's 15 years old, I really doubt she's thought it through.
Dad: If we forget about the rights of animals..

She starts screaming. He runs out of the room to throw up.

Outside:

Brother-in-law: Why are you doing this?
Dad: Because it's right
Brother -in-law: Some things are more important than being right. Like not killing your own daughter.
Dad: Have you ever walked past a slaughterhouse when they're killing the pigs? Heard them screaming in terror? Cause animals can smell death you know.
Brother-in-law: Ade, who the hell cares?! I would gladly kill every pig on earth to save Mo's life. You're her dad, you must feel the same way too!
Dad: Well, I don't.  

He gives the dad a properly poncy theatrical backhanded slap.

Later....

They're having a scrap outside the hospital.....


Later....

His brother-in-law is pinning him down to the floor.

Dad: Can you get off me?
Brother-in-law: Think about what you're doing, please.
Dad: I'm thinking, Phil. Believe me, I'm thinking. 

Back in the room:

Another female Dr: Her BP's dropping and she's tachycardic
Male Dr: Right, how's she doing?
Female Dr: Not good, we've sent for the PICU team.
Male Dr: Bentillin's on it's way. It should be here in two hours.
Another Male Dr: She's having Kussmaul respirations, and she's going into DKA
Female Dr: This is crazy
Another Male Dr: I've had just about enough of this
Male Dr: There's nothing you can do except give her insulin

He grabs a syringe.

Female Dr: Kieron, maybe we should talk about this.
Male Dr: If we waste any more time, she could end up with brain damage. If anyone asks, I'll say you tried to stop me. This is my call.

He injects her with insulin.

Other Male Dr: You can't just do that man.
Male Dr: I know, but I bet you wish you had.


Later....

Male Dr: Her pressure's stabilising
Female Dr: BM's down, looks like it's working.
Male Dr: Now comes the tricky part.

Dad and Brother-in-law enter.

Brother-in-law: She's looking better
Dad: What happened?
Male Dr: I gave her insulin.
Dad: So the Bentillin turned up then?
Female Dr: Yep. Pretty lucky, huh?
Dad: So that's what you used?
Girl: Dad?
Dad: I'm sorry darling.
Girl: For what?
Brother in Law: Sorry, what's your name?
Male Dr: Dr Fletcher. Although after today, possibly just plain Kieron Fletcher.
Brother in law: I just want to say thanks.
Dad: And so would I


----------



## FM001 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love casualty, makes my Saturday night.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Becky! So, I guess it's not beyond the realms of possibility that someone could be allergic to all synthetics but one and they wouldn't use a real name - hence 'Bentillin' So, they must have given her some fast-acting pocine/bovine insulin. 

If she could only take one insulin (Bentillin), whether by princilpe or allergy response, presumably it's some kind of mixed insulin (no basal/bolus). Wonder how many such cases (if any) exist? I know there are people who don't react well to synthetics (falcon?), especially if they've been on animal for a long time, but I wonder if it is actually possible scientifically (and economically viable) to manufacture a synthetic for such people if they have a moral objection to animal as well?

p.s. I know it's just a pants drama, but it raises an interseting point!!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> p.s. I know it's just a pants drama, but it raises an interseting point!!




Now you have upset me Alan


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

toby said:


> Now you have upset me Alan



Hey, I've been watching it since Charlie Fairhead was a lad! It's escapist, easy-watching stuff with Alice in it


----------



## FM001 (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hey, I've been watching it since Charlie Fairhead was a lad! It's escapist, easy-watching stuff with Alice in it



Since Charlie was a lad, you have been watching from the start!

Alice is nice I agree, but what about Curtis..... poor lad


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

toby said:


> Since Charlie was a lad, you have been watching from the start!
> 
> Alice is nice I agree, but what about Curtis..... poor lad



Underneath, he was a nice lad, but he just wouldn't let it lie with that thug who topped his brother! Alice would be much better off with me.


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Alice would be much better off with me.



Cover your ears kate.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Underneath, he was a nice lad, but he just wouldn't let it lie with that thug who topped his brother! Alice would be much better off with me.



Alan I'm in stitches here!........what are we doing having a conversation about a drama on telly:


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> The guy who does bloods and measurements at my clinic is called Luigi, and is Italian. I have clinic on Tuesday, and all I'm going to be thinking now is that he should be serving gelato and singing 'just one cornetto....'



Does he have a shorter fatter brother called Mario?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of, but now I'll want to ask him!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

toby said:


> Alan I'm in stitches here!........what are we doing having a conversation about a drama on telly:



I know - it has drifted off topic a bit, but started with the best of intentions! I do think it is important to highlight misrepresentation of diabetes in such popular programmes because it is probably the closest the general public get to an education on it!

My favourite 'hospital' sequences are those in Neighbours - there's usually at least one member of the street in there and they always get the same room!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

*raises hand* I feel the drifting off topic is mostly my fault, so I apologise for that


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* I feel the drifting off topic is mostly my fault, so I apologise for that



That's OK, you made up for it with your brilliant transcript so that eveyone could know what happened! Plus, you gave me an idea for a poem!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

Aw shucks sir.


----------



## Peter C (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was racking my brains to think of how the diabetes storyline could in any way be logical and factual. I couldn't!
> 1. The girl was brought in after a boat accident, where her 'special' insulin had gone to the bottom of the lake.
> 
> 2.She needed insulin, but her father said she wouldn't have anything tested on animals - she had to heve 'Bentyllin' (or something) which they got specially from their pharmacy in Cornwall.
> ...



there's the obvious scenario you've missed.
6. She objects to insulin tested on animals. Most synthetics are tested on animals before humans ( rats get huge dollops of the insulins most of us use - in fact it might be a requirement that they have to be shown to be acceptable in animals before they get to us). Which would cut out all insulins for her, including most synthetics, except one that was definitely guaranteed not to have been tested on animals - God knows who the human guinea pigs for that would be though.

Going to Google Bentillin - if it exists the plotline is solid.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Peter C said:


> there's the obvious scenario you've missed.
> 6. She objects to insulin tested on animals. Most synthetics are tested on animals before humans ( rats get huge dollops of the insulins most of us use - in fact it might be a requirement that they have to be shown to be acceptable in animals before they get to us). Which would cut out all insulins for her, including most synthetics, except one that was definitely guaranteed not to have been tested on animals - God knows who the human guinea pigs for that would be though.
> 
> Going to Google Bentillin - if it exists the plotline is solid.



Perhaps Jackson of Jackson's Chemists in Penzance volunteered! Don't think Bentillin exists.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

I just misread that as Jackson of the Pirates of Penzance!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I just misread that as Jackson of the Pirates of Penzance!



Oops! I got it wrong, it was Jacob's Chemists - hope Jackson's don't get overrun with people clamouring for Bentillin!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

They'll send their pirates after you - singing jaunty G&S songs!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> They'll send their pirates after you - singing jaunty G&S songs!



You just reminded me - best G&S I ever saw was a student production of Princess Ida. One guy, described as a 'young blade' and called Alf Perkins (I kid you not!) was in his mid-50s and as the show progressed he was becoming more and more drunk so every new entrance was hilarious. I almost needed hospital treatment for mirth-induced mayhem!

Oops! Now I really have gone off topic, but at least I can blame you again!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

I WISH I could have seen that production!

Mikado is my favourite at the moment.

And yes.....back to topic!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> My favourite 'hospital' sequences are those in Neighbours - there's usually at least one member of the street in there and they always get the same room!



Its just as bad as Hollyoaks! They are as good as mince meat if they end up in that one hospital room. AND notice how no-one is ever there when they crash, because a crash isnt a DRAMA unless people RUN to it!!! 



toby said:


> Since Charlie was a lad, you have been watching from the start!



And when Megan (wearing green!) used to make them all cups of tea! Duffy had horrendous hair and used to complain all the time and wear some kind of of origami nightmare construction on her head and a cape!


----------



## PhilT (Mar 1, 2010)

Bentillin? Sounds more like a cough medicine. Maybe the girl gets it from the local druids.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Some years ago I went to a group meeting arranged for people who had been diabetic for say 20+ years (details are lost in mists of time). There was a woman there who could not take synthetic insulin and refused to take animal insulin. She was developing major complications but no way could we persuade her that as the animals were killed to be eaten and not to produce insulin she would not be responsible for their death. Similar really to Jehovah's Witnesses and blood transfusions.

Not a fan of Casulty. My later mother always said "Dr Kildare" with Richard Chamberlin was better.  I mainly remember him in "The Thorn Birds" playing opposite Rachel Ward.


----------



## PhilT (Mar 1, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Its just as bad as Hollyoaks! They are as good as mince meat if they end up in that one hospital room. AND notice how no-one is ever there when they crash, because a crash isnt a DRAMA unless people RUN to it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And when Megan (wearing green!) used to make them all cups of tea! Duffy had horrendous hair and used to complain all the time and wear some kind of of origami nightmare construction on her head and a cape!


 
That takes me back a bit, I remember when Megan used to be in casualty!


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> 4. Hospitals rarely stock porcine/bovine insulin these days, so wouldn't have been their first choice of insulin to give her anyway, despite her moral objections.



I missread that as porcupine.. Not knowing anything about insulin at all I was wondering why use porcupines.. 

Thanks for the transcrips SH, thats some awesome writting by the casualty staff   hehe

I havent watched Casualty since Robson or Jerome (I get confused which is which) was the porter!! lol


----------

